# HiFiMan HE-400 cable replacement



## imagine123

One connector on my cable have been bad for a while, and today it got completely seperated from the cable. Still works though if i push it back togheter, but I want a more permanent fix...
   
  So I was hopeing someone could give me some advice on cables. Do you have to buy cable and connectors and put it togheter yourself or do you buy complete set?
  Im not gonna be cheap, but I wont spend a fortune either on a cable...


----------



## squallkiercosa

There
http://head-direct.com/Products/?cid=3&page=2


----------



## imagine123

Awesome, thank you


----------



## squallkiercosa

Forgot to mention, headphonelounge sells cheap cables too.
http://headphonelounge.com/products/custom-cables/silver-ray-headphone-cables/


----------



## imagine123

Would be fun to make the complete cable myself. But where can I get only the cable?


----------

